# Madeira, looking for a lawyer



## virtual broccoli (May 29, 2021)

I'm looking to relocating and buying a property in Madeira soon. So I'll need a local lawyer to take care of the deal and perform all the required checks. 

I wonder if someone could help me with the contact of a trusted English-speaking lawyer, ideally in the Calheta area?

Thank you!


----------



## MichAllen (Jan 12, 2022)

If you still need help, then I can ask my friends who live in this area.


----------



## MichAllen (Jan 12, 2022)

MichAllen said:


> If you still need help, then I can ask my friends who live in this area.


The best law firm in this domain that I know is swpdxlaw.com. I worked with them several months ago, and I was more than delighted with their services. I got my estate plan put together through their experienced workers. I would revisit them for my legal needs, and I recommend this firm to everyone who needs help in this area. Their team is highly professional and skilled, making them a sure win in every case and problem. Plus, they invest everything into helping their customers.


----------

